# Great trout trip today.



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Here is one he kept for a weight citation. 8 or 9 lbs.






.. Great guy and a very enjoyable charter. We caught over 30 real nice Trout. Most were caught on mirrolures.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

nice...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------

